# Review: Lazy Jose - Fany loves Bibi



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Indian Bibi Plantation & El Salvadorian Finca La Fany beans have been blended to create a lovely smooth and sweet coffee.

Jose describes this as Red Wine Sangria and the red fruit tastes are abundant, with cocoa notes in the background too. There is a bite, but this is some type of spice flavour which gives the coffee a hint of intrigue.

As an espresso this coffee is very enjoyable, and when milk is added the cocoa/chocolate tastes are more dominant.

I have enjoyed this as an espresso and as a macchiato, while my wife was very happy with her flat white.

Available as a 60g sample pack or in 250g and 1kg bags as well, this is a coffee that is sure to please. Available for a limited time on the Lazy Jose website


----------

